# Problem mit Fläche ausschneiden



## claudi64 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS3 und habe ein Problem mit dem Ausschneiden.

Ich habe eine weiße Fläche über einem grauen Hintergrund und möchte nun in die weiße Fläche eine Art ausstanzung machen für ein Bild das ich dahinter legen möchte.

Das mache ich mit einer Auswahl mit runden Ecken. Transformiere die in die richtige Breite und Höhe und sollte die jetzt eigentlich nur noch in der weißen Fläche mit der Taste entf. ausschneiden.

Jetzt schaut der Ausschnitt aber so aus das Teile von dem weißen Hintergrund ins Transparente übergehen (außerhalb meiner Auswahl). Färbe ich die Fläche schwarz ein das selbe Problem.

Muß ich da auf irgendeine Einstellung noch achten oder was mache ich da falsch. Das selbe Resultat kommt raus wenn ich es über Ebenenmaske ausschneide.

Danke für eure Ratschläge und Tips
Claudia


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Mai 2008)

Du hast mit Sicherheit die "Weiche Auswahlkante" angewählt. Die Auswahl wirkt zwar so, als wenn sie runde Ecken hätte, aber dies ist nicht der Fall. Gehe mal auf "Auswahl" > "Auswahl verändern" > "Abrunden". Ich würde dir allerdings meinen Tipp aus folgendem Thread empfehlen - diese Lösung ist wesentlich flexibler: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/304520-ecken-eines-fotos-abrunden-photoshop-elements.html

Grüße

Philip


----------

